# Your watch collection in one photo



## DougFNJ

One thread inspires another.....
BarracksSI posted some great threads about his collection, there was also a poll about selling regular watches where member have posted some photos, and I saw this similar thread in Omega Forum, so I figured I'll throw out a designated post with your collection in one photo. Our collections tell a great story, I look forward to reading about yours.

Here's mine....










Left to right top down....

The Movado is the watch worn at my wedding
Timex was my late Father in Laws
Tag is a Grail 
Seiko Kinetic was a gift from my wife
DW-5600C- Speed in mint NOS condition I've had for years. Sent from a very generous member from England. 
Seiko gold was from my late step father
Seiko Velatura was a gift to myself for 40 years old plus a 20 year personal accomplishment. 
Omega Seamaster Pro Ceramic was a dream come true watch from a 25 year goal accomplished
Space Black Apple Watch
GW-7900 Rescue is my beater watch
Citizen Diver was a gift from my wife
MRG-8100 is a Grail G-Shock
Pathfinder I use for camping and hiking
Frogman is my beach/swimming/vacation watch.

Let's see and hear about yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

You've seen mine so let me show here too.



All watch models are stated in my signature. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress

I would need a satellite photo to get them all in the frame.


----------



## StephenAndrew

I'll play...had to get a couple of the cheapies out to fill up the empty spots


----------



## DougFNJ

StephenAndrew said:


> I'll play...had to get a couple of the cheapies out to fill up the empty spots


Very nice diverse collection there. Is that a Speedy bracelet on the Seamaster Ceramic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05

Similar topic already exists 

You can check it out here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2706986

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

marcopolo05 said:


> Similar topic already exists
> 
> You can check it out here :
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2706986
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Yes, this type of thread is in most forums on WUS. Didn't want to leave Apple Watch forum out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenAndrew

DougFNJ said:


> Very nice diverse collection there. Is that a Speedy bracelet on the Seamaster Ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! The Bond bracelet had a few too many shiny bits for my taste.


----------



## BarracksSi

Well, since it includes my Watch:









And these are the four I wear the most, with the Watch taking maybe 90% of my wrist time:


----------



## marcopolo05

DougFNJ said:


> Yes, this type of thread is in most forums on WUS. Didn't want to leave Apple Watch forum out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. Thought it was the same forum !

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

DougFNJ said:


> Yes, this type of thread is in most forums on WUS. Didn't want to leave Apple Watch forum out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I presume all pics shown here will have an Apple Watch in it! :-!


----------



## DougFNJ

marcopolo05 said:


> My bad. Thought it was the same forum !
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


No worries 



Snoweagle said:


> So I presume all pics shown here will have an Apple Watch in it! :-!


That's the interesting thing about these threads. I'm curious to see what other members collected before and with the Apple Watch. I'm enjoying seeing the diverse collections from Rolex to Timex. The Apple Watch seems to had attracted members from every forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

DougFNJ said:


> That's the interesting thing about these threads. I'm curious to see what other members collected before and with the Apple Watch. I'm enjoying seeing the diverse collections from Rolex to Timex. The Apple Watch seems to had attracted members from every forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of attraction, I've been wearing my Apple Watch so much since I bought it and neglected the others for a long time. I have to admit, now I rotate but after a days of not wearing the Apple Watch, I really felt that I'm missing it. I even at times tried to tap on my Rolex!


----------



## DougFNJ

Snoweagle said:


> Speaking of attraction, I've been wearing my Apple Watch so much since I bought it and neglected the others for a long time. I have to admit, now I rotate but after a days of not wearing the Apple Watch, I really felt that I'm missing it. I even at times tried to tap on my Rolex!


Did it tap back? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

DougFNJ said:


> Did it tap back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha nah....When I realised it I was pretty embarrassed, that's how much I'm accustomed to my Apple Watch. :-d


----------



## CdnCarat

Modest and hopefully growing.. Me thinks i need to add some colour.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ

CdnCarat said:


> Modest and hopefully growing.. Me thinks i need to add some colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps a red sport band for your Apple Watch? ;-)

That is a REALLY nice collection. You've got great taste.


----------



## CdnCarat

DougFNJ said:


> Perhaps a red sport band for your Apple Watch? ;-)
> 
> That is a REALLY nice collection. You've got great taste.


Appreciate it Doug! And I'll consider the Apple Watch flare! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Here's my lot. I've toned it down a lot since marriage and children.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

heatharnold said:


> Here's my lot. I've toned it down a lot since marriage and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like your Seiko monster!


----------



## heatharnold

It's changed from just last week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

heatharnold said:


> It's changed from just last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add this one to the pile!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapma1

Here is my collection sans the Bulova CURVE in the mail.








From Top to Bottom, Left to Right

1976 Omega Speedmaster Moon. My first and only expensive watch.
Omega Geneve F300 ~ 1970 ?
Seiko Premier Kinetic Direct Drive Moon Phase
Seiko Kinetic Direct Drive 100th anniversary - Limited Edition
Citizen Skyhawk AT
Piere Cardin Quartz dress watch - gift from my wife a long time ago
Bulova Acutron Space M5 Gold Filled
Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels
Sea-Gull M172S - Inexpensive but a nice watch and I heard good things about Sea-Gull
Citizen Perpetual Calendar, Limited Edition Numbered, Radio Controlled No. 838 of 2500
Just a junk Cleveland Indians quartz
Seiko Quartz. Received years ago as a gift
Seiko Dual Display, 1972 - Just because it is a piece of watch history.
Timex Intelligent Quartz Flyback Chrono
TAG - Grail
Longines 1912 Grand Prix pocket watch
Fossil, limited edition numbered NFL watch
Bulova Automatic 96A120
Rolex - Grail. I bought it when in Hong Kong as a gag.
Omega Seamaster Bond - grail.

I never wear the grails! I keep em around for looks and an incentive - kind of a wish list.


----------



## Don S




----------



## spyderHS08

Not sure if I’ve got a camera big enough to take one 😂🤘🏼


----------



## mcn_87

My current collection 

From left to right:
1- Longines Flagship Heritage - Automatic - 2017
2- ORIS - Handwinding - 1952
3- Omega Seamaster - Handwinding - 1959
4- Zenith Sporto 28800 - Handwinding - 1968
5- Seiko 5 - Automatic - 1985
6- Swatch Irony - Quartz - 1999
7- Seiko 5 - Automatic - 2001
8- Omega Speedmaster - Automatic Chronometer - 2020
9- Casio A168WA - Quartz - 2011 (Not in the photo
10- Zenith Respirator - Automatic - 1968 - 18K Gold (Not in the photo)

I'm mostly a dress watch lover. I think I have almost all possible watches. Quartz, Hand Winding, Automatic, Japan, Swiss, Black dial, white dial, gold, steel, dress watch, sports watch with crono, heritage, modern, vintage. I feel that I'm almost complete with my collection. I want to have one Moonswatch Mercure in order to use on holidays and by majibgBut one thing is missing  this is a blue dial. I want to have one classy looking blue dial watch. Very probably Vacheron Constantin FiftySix or IWC Portofino moonphase will be my choice. It will be again very probably will be my kind of later ages present when I get 50+ age.










And here is my wife's collection

From left to right:
1- Chanel My Boy•Friend - Quartz - 2021
2- Claude Bernard - Quartz - 2017
3- Burberry Swiss - Quartz - 2016
4- Emporio Armani - Quartz - 2019 (Not in the photo)

She also feels that she's almost completed her collection. She however will buy a Cartier Panthere or Tank as next. After that she says she won't purchase anything else but we will see


----------



## DougFNJ

Funny to see this thread bumped back up, my collection has changed dramatically since then. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

